# Advice about Tylan (antibiotic)



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, we're rehabbing a little finch with finch eye disease and finally got in the Tylan antibiotic. It is a powder which is mixed with water at the rate of 1 tsp. Tylan per 1 gallon of water. 

Do any of you know if this mixture should be refrigerated and can we use it for several days? Would it be ok to get it to a more manageable amount like a quart? I just don't know how this stuff works.

Many thanks.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi, we're rehabbing a little finch with finch eye disease and finally got in the Tylan antibiotic. It is a powder which is mixed with water at the rate of 1 tsp. Tylan per 1 gallon of water.
> 
> Do any of you know if this mixture should be refrigerated and can we use it for several days? Would it be ok to get it to a more manageable amount like a quart? I just don't know how this stuff works.
> 
> Many thanks.


HI MAGGIE, 
I have used TYLAN in flock treatment I have never kept any excess of the mixed product for later use. In your case treating one little bird mixing by the gallon seems to me to be a waste. But a gallon is just about 4 liters so I think you could mix 1/4 of a tea spoon to 1 liter and get the same result. I am at a bit of a lose as to using TYLAN for this eye condishion as I use it for respiratory infection mind you I am not saying don't use its just that its new to me.................GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Maggie,

I make enough for one day, and then toss any that is left over. It mixes easily with water.

I think it works out to 1/8th teaspoon per 2 cups of water. Since it is only used for a bird or two, I didn't want to make a whole gallon.

The bird would get one serving in his individual water bowl, and then a new batch in the afternoon.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you really want to save the powder, you can get one of those reloading-spoon kits that I sent to Reti. I think the smallest one is 0.3 cc's or something like that. The set was only $10 so it's real affordable and I just know in my heart that you've got a gun and reloading equipment store within a few miles of where you live. It's made by Lee and you can see it here:

http://pets.webshots.com/album/512891494BcecZm

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa and George - thank you so much. Either amount is sure better than a full gallon.

George, so far as I know the Tylan is part of the "protocol" in treating this finch eye disease along with Terramycin ointment.

Terry probably knows exactly why it is used because she told me about it and I also have some literature from the National Wildlife Rehab. Assn. that speaks about it. They have to stay on it for 14 days. 

I feel kinda silly using it because the BNP ointment we have used now for about 6 days cleared it up but it may come back so I'd rather be safe than sorry. Our vet had told us to use the BNP for this for others we got in.

Thank you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, I gotta get that set! That is an informative page you have there too. 

I'll check out some places in the next few days to see if the set is available locally.

Thanks, our Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The Tylan is used to combat the strain of the bacteria mycoplasma gallisepticum which causes the condition. This is a helpful and informative link: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/hofi/abtdisease.html particularly this section on treatment: http://members.aol.com/FinchMG/Treating.htm

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you for the links.


----------

